# grit gard



## kierantt (Feb 1, 2008)

Have heard of something called grit gaurd on this forum and would like to purchase one who sells them

Thanks in advance cheers Kieran


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

here's one place

http://www.autobritedirect.co.uk/shop/p ... ts_id=1845


----------

